# GLYCINE QUALITY AFTER INVICTA



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the quality is not the same since Invicta took over Glycine?
I have 3 Glycines pre Invicta and 3 post Invicta...The 3 post have had to be serviced multiple times...grinding crown, inaccurate time, no able to keep a power reserve.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Mine have had no problems. ~shrug~


----------



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)

interesting... two airman SSTs basically stopped working and had to have their movements swapped out. luckily still under warranty.


----------



## Usafwolfe (Oct 22, 2013)

My 3 combat subs have been working great. One runs a little bit fast but nothing out of specification. And I wear mine mountain biking over rough terrain and shooting high power rifles (not at the same time). So I don't baby them.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I have owned multiple examples of pre and post and have seen no difference in quality.
Many Invictaphobes don't like hearing this.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I have seen some reliable looking posts on the subject of sellita vs ETA (this is unrelated to invicta, but similar timing). They illustrated several examples of one of the key hand winding gears getting ground down in a way that was not common in ETA. I forget the name of the gear in question. It is a slight sizing or metallurgy issue. Besides that most people report similar quality. Could be luck.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

hedd said:


> I have seen some reliable looking posts on the subject of sellita vs ETA (this is unrelated to invicta, but similar timing). They illustrated several examples of one of the key hand winding gears getting ground down in a way that was not common in ETA. I forget the name of the gear in question. It is a slight sizing or metallurgy issue. Besides that most people report similar quality. Could be luck.


That problem is seen in both ETA and Sellita movements.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MrDisco99 said:


> That problem is seen in both ETA and Sellita movements.


So far, so good with both, in my experience. There are old WUS threads, with photos, about ETA hand winding gears stripping.


----------



## mbrman (Dec 8, 2009)

Absolutely no problems with mine! Glad they went back to the crown logo too! Makes me think theyre going to be silent owners!


----------



## tommk (Nov 4, 2016)

No problems with any of mine either 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

Mine seem to be OK as well. I uploaded a video to youtube comparing the Glycine Combat Sub before and after the Invicta take over. Yes, there are differences, but still a great watch for $320.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Usafwolfe said:


> .... I wear mine mountain biking over rough terrain and shooting high power rifles .....


SOunds like a great NEW event ..*.Summer Biathlon*:-!


----------



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)

on another note... why is invicta sooooo cheesy with their designs...???
if you look back when they first started, it was pretty good stuff, now being american owned it's sooo darn awful, it makes me even hate glycine as a result...


----------



## Usafwolfe (Oct 22, 2013)

ericcorolla said:


> on another note... why is invicta sooooo cheesy with their designs...???
> if you look back when they first started, it was pretty good stuff, now being american owned it's sooo darn awful, it makes me even hate glycine as a result...


Now you're just trolling...


----------



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)

I cannot speak to pre-invicta glycine because I have only owned a post invicta glycine watch...Airman DC-4. That being said it suffered from the GMT hand not lining up with the hours and minutes hands. The GMT hand ran about 20 mins ahead of the hours and minutes hands. I submitted it for repair under warranty and it was corrected.


----------



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)

would anyone on here actually buy any of those?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Bye...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I might be wrong bot wasn‘t you discussing „Glycine quality after Invicta“. If you want to discuss Invicta‘s cheesy design please feel free to do so on our Affordable Watches or Public Forum. Thank you.


----------



## Usafwolfe (Oct 22, 2013)

ericcorolla said:


> would anyone on here actually buy any of those?


Not a topic for this forum.


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

For all of you who are SPECULATING about pre and post Invicta quality.....do you know when your watch was actually MADE? How many of you actually know when your watch was made? Can't go by the logo. I've owned over 20 Glycines (pre and post). I have seen no real difference in quality. I've noted a couple of flaws in both categories. I've had no technical failures, and all my GMTs have lined up. I'm not saying there aren't lemons...but it has NOTHING to do with Invicta.

If anything, Invicta's cash infusion has helped and saved Glycine from disappearing completely. I don't like Invicta's designs either, but stop speculating nd get your facts straight. Is Zodiac garbage because Fossil owns them?

Invicta also owns Technomarine and Coifman. If Invicta had not saved Glycine, you would not be looking at these great vintage dials and bronze beauties now. It would be a defunct brand and out of business.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Split-2nd said:


> For all of you who are SPECULATING about pre and post Invicta quality.....do you know when your watch was actually MADE? How many of you actually know when your watch was made? Can't go by the logo. I've owned over 20 Glycines (pre and post). I have seen no real difference in quality. I've noted a couple of flaws in both categories. I've had no technical failures, and all my GMTs have lined up. I'm not saying there aren't lemons...but it has NOTHING to do with Invicta.
> 
> If anything, Invicta's cash infusion has helped and saved Glycine from disappearing completely. I don't like Invicta's designs either, but stop speculating nd get your facts straight. Is Zodiac garbage because Fossil owns them?
> 
> Invicta also owns Technomarine and Coifman. If Invicta had not saved Glycine, you would not be looking at these great vintage dials and bronze beauties now. It would be a defunct brand and out of business.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I just received my first Glycine today. I tell you I'm really impressed. Very nice watch. And I watched your video thedonn007. Thankfully my bezel is rock solid. I can't believe this is only $300. I'm sad I spent more on other watches that have bezel movement and alignment issues. Anyway, I'm a new Glycine fan.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

No problems with any of my Glycine watches. My experience - and that's all I can speak to - has been positive. They keep good time. The bezels line up without play. The lume, while not bright, lasts all night (Combat 6 is a little weak). The quality seems good to me.

Sometimes I think that saying Glycine quality suffers because Invicta bought them is akin to saying that if Rolex (or a similar company) bought Invicta they would magically turn into good watches (not saying they aren't, but that seems to be the perception...I've never had one.).


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sugman said:


> No problems with any of my Glycine watches. My experience - and that's all I can speak to - has been positive. They keep good time. The bezels line up without play. The lume, while not bright, lasts all night (Combat 6 is a little weak). The quality seems good to me.
> 
> Sometimes I think that saying Glycine quality suffers because Invicta bought them is akin to saying that if Rolex (or a similar company) bought Invicta they would magically turn into good watches (not saying they aren't, but that seems to be the perception...I've never had one.).


Word..


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

No issues with either of mine as well. no complaints here..


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

If the problem is that Invicta like Glycine, I have had an Invicta and had no problem of construction or operation, for the price they have are of very good quality, so I do not see where the doubt with Glycine!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

ericcorolla said:


> Has anyone noticed the quality is not the same since Invicta took over Glycine?
> I have 3 Glycines pre Invicta and 3 post Invicta...The 3 post have had to be serviced multiple times...grinding crown, inaccurate time, no able to keep a power reserve.


Heck, my IWC can't keep a proper power reserve and Invicta didn't have anything to do with that watch. Although of course, there is no way I can be sure.

heb


----------

